# my reaper sickle



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

thought I'd post pics of my reaper sickle for my costume...

it's PVC with a plywood blade.. there is a slot cut in the pvc and the blade goes in it, 2 screws through the pvc on each side into the plywood secures and centers the blade. skull is a big lots $4 one with a slot cut in it... texture on the handle is liquid nails spread around with a finger and dabbed to make it ripply, painted with exterior latex paint.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween06/sickle.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v480/vw_nick/halloween06/sickle2.jpg


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Now - you don't accidently poke anybodies eye out... or accidently chop their head off for that matter...


----------

